# Resorts you want to vist but haven't yet been?



## RISkier (Jun 26, 2007)

I noticed the thread in the equipment forum on what one piece of equipment you'd buy for next year if money were no object.  I thought I'd start a similar thread concerning ski resorts you'd really like to visit but haven't yet had the opportunity.  I'm not setting a number (I'd like to go everywhere) but just a few you'd really like to visit and why:

Zermatt Switzerland.  Skiing by the Matterhorn can't be all bad.  Scenery is reputed to be spectacular.  The village is said to be very pretty and the on mountain dining is suppposed to be some of the best in the world.

Selva Gardena, Italy.  Or at least someplace in the Dolomites.  The Dolomites are supposed to be amazing.  Selva Gardena is on the Sella Ronda and has very extensive skiing.  The terrain is probably better suited to intermediates than expert skiers.  Just really want to see the Dolomites.

Banff, Alberta Canada.  Skiing at Lake Louise and Sunshine.  My wife has an uncle who lived near that part of Canada.  He has raved about the scenery.  Banff itself is supposed to be a fantastic village and you can ski at two highly regarded areas.

Aspen.  Four ski areas all linked by a convenient bus.  Aspen Mountain caters to experts and supposedly has great bump skiing.  Snowmass is supposed to be an amazing place for cruising, Aspen Highlands is supposed to have something for everyone, and Buttermilk is kind of a dedicated area for novices.  The village is again reputed to be a fantastic base.  The only real downside I can come up with is that it is pricey.

Sugarbush.  I certainly could come up with more exotic destinations but we haven't yet made it to Sugarbush and my sense is that it has kind of a laid back atmosphere that I think we'd like.  And many folks on AZ seem to love the place.  So it's simply a place on my to visit list.

When money becomes a consideration there are many other places that might get my tourist dollars, but these are a few fantasy (Sugarbush should be pretty easily realized) ski vacation destinations.


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll keep my list within the realm of possibility. In order of preference:


Whiteface
Stowe
Burke
Cannon
Jay
Wildcat
Saddleback


----------



## AHM (Jun 26, 2007)

*The List.............*

They're all very possible Greg, just start planning them.........

1.  Narvik Norway:  Planned for May 2009
2.  Mt Revelstoke:  Planned for Feb 2008.  A mix of KH and Mt Revelstoke with some cat and touring thrown in (this trip may be listed on AZ trips for those interested)
3.  Bansko, Bulgaria:  Couloir skiing on Twadorka is supposed to be some of the best.  No plans yet, but under consideration.
4.  Las Lenas/Val Nevado/Chile-Argentina:  Need to set this one up, but it'll push out a bit say maybe fall of 2009.
5.  Alaska:  The way it looks, this in on the calendar for May 2008.  A mix of heli and heli touring.........
6.  Little Euro Areas that Rock:  Powder featured 5 or 6 "small" euro areas like Super St Bernard, Zinal, etc.  I bet these are fantastic.

After that, it comes down to some lines I want to ski...........

1.  Tour de la Meije:  The ski mountaineers real deal.  The tour de la Meije is a classic route outside of La Grave FR.
2.  Canale Holzner:  This couloir was depicted in Powder in 2004 and in one of the TGR flicks.  It is in Italy, near Arrabba.
3.  Orient Express:  This is the "stretch goal" line, only time will tell...........Anyone know where it is ?????


RIskier: steer clear of Sella Val Gardena (Volkenstien).  Instead stay in either Corvara or Arrabba.  You can still access the Sella Ronda, but you will find better snow and less touristy villages.


----------



## 2Planker (Jun 26, 2007)

WhiteFace
Tremblanc
Saddleback


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is one thing Warren Miller films are still great for, drooling over exotic ski destinations.  For me, it would be Banff.

But here is a realistic list:

MRG
Sugar Bush and Loaf
Whistler
Mammoth
Anything in Utah


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2007)

AHM said:


> They're all very possible Greg, just start planning them.........



I'm going to take a wild guess and say that we're at two very different points in our lives. With two little ones at home and limited discretionary income, trips out West or out of the country are several years off. I'd rather spend some time with my oldest at the local feeder hill instead.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> There is one thing Warren Miller films are still great for, drooling over exotic ski destinations.  For me, it would be Banff.



Banff is awesome.  The skiing is also great, stuff gets tracked out so slowly. Sunshine Village is such an awesome intermediate/lower advanced mountain.  Tons of easy bumps...

An okay view from our condo:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll keep mine within the realm of possibility for the next several years.  In no particular order:


Sugarbush (Technically I've been there, but only the Inverness chair on Mt. Ellen so I don't count that)
Jay
Smuggs
Whiteface
Wildcat
Tux (Not a resort, but I still want to go  )
The Loaf

There's more that I haven't been to that I'd like to try, but I wanted to keep the list short.  I didn't include anything outside of the NE because I don't see that as being a possibility anytime soon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 26, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Banff is awesome.  The skiing is also great, stuff gets tracked out so slowly. Sunshine Village is such an awesome intermediate/lower advanced mountain.  Tons of easy bumps...
> 
> An okay view from our condo:



:-o Sweet!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2007)

Zermatt is awesome.  Must do.  Went there for the "limited" glacier skiing in May 2002.  It was "only" 4,500 vert or so....how terrible :wink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll keep this east coast:

Places I haven't been:
Berkshire East, only an hour away and will definitely hit it this winter.
Magic Mountain
Jay Peak

Places I need to return to:
MRG - haven't been in a few years
Sugarbush - same as MRG
Stowe
Sugarloaf - my old home mountain and I didn't get up last year.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 26, 2007)

Need to get to Sugarloaf next season


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 26, 2007)

How about by region?

East

Jay
Sugarbush
Sugarloaf

West

Telluride
Alta
Heavenly

Canada

Tremblant
Banff

Europe

St. Anton
Verbier
(Zermatt, Val d'Isere and Chamonix are all incredibly awesome.)

Skiing in our summer

Anywhere in Argentina after a stop in Buenos Aires
New Zealand


----------



## nycskier (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll break my list by down by location:

In Europe:
Riksgransen in Northern Sweden. They got the midnight sun there and in May since the sun only sets for about an hour you can ski all night long!

In the US:
Big Sky 

In Northeast:
Mad River Glen (everytime I had planned to go I either ended up hanging with a snowboarder or there was bad conditions that weekend and ended up going someplace else with snowmaking)

Far East:
I really want to ski Japan! Not sure which resort there is the best to go to so I will name the only one I really heard about Shiga Okusiga Kogen.

Also would like to ski Yabuli in China!

Middle East:
Dying to do a Ski trip to Isreal (Mount Hermon), Lebanon (Faraya) and Iran (Dizin)! And yes I used the word "dying" on purpose. While I know Isreal is safe not to crazy about spending time in Lebanon or Iran!

South of the Equator:
Cerro Castor in Ushuaia, Argentina It is the most southern Ski resort in the World.


----------



## shpride (Jun 26, 2007)

Anywhere out West.  I need to get out there someday.  To pick one out there, I have always wanted to go to Steamboat.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 26, 2007)

For next season, I would like to visit Whiteface/Gore. This would be to evaluate as a possible replacement for Killington.


----------



## Mrs. AHM (Jun 26, 2007)

Gee, it's nice to know where I HAVEN"T been invited to with AHM, and I do wonder where all of this discretionary income is coming from--  Hey, AHM, it's supposed to be a type of WISH list, and if you think you are peeing away our retirement in Bulgaria, think again.  This ski goddess has spoken.  Look out, AHM, you aren't home yet for lunch, and I am alone with all of the gear.....


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 26, 2007)

I opt to keep it strictly east coast as well, before my dreams of west coast, south of the border and BC skiing lead me in to a chemical depression: I would like to go to Whiteface, Gore, Pat's Peak and Sunday River.


----------



## trtaylor (Jun 26, 2007)

Sugarbush
Gore


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 26, 2007)

east coast.  Cannon
                   Tux


Big sky going march 09



Anyone who comes to whiteface I or HDP(not to speak for him) will show you around.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jun 26, 2007)

East - Jay Peak - just a haul - always been too lazy for that extra stretch...

West - Kirkwood. - 3X to Tahoe never made it down there - kick around North Shore too much...


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jun 26, 2007)

East:
Canon
Whiteface
Da' Loaf

West:
Telluride
Squaw

Canada:
Tremblant
Banff
Kicking Horse


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 26, 2007)

On the East
Jay
Stowe
MRG
A few others I wouldnt mind to but cant think of.

West
Breckinridge(Have a friend who lives there)
SILVERTON(Friend is a guide there)
Anywhere else, I m not picky


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 26, 2007)

Chile/Argentina...

And...

YOU GO MRS AHM.....I see who wears the pants over there.. ;-)

Same in my house..

M


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 26, 2007)

Stowe
Whiteface/Gore
Magic


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 26, 2007)

I just would like to get to Jay this season. I can't believe I've never been there.

It's nice to see how many people are interested in WF/Gore. Like TJF said, we'd be happy to show you the goods.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Jun 26, 2007)

On the east coast:

Jay
Stowe
MRG
Whiteface 

On the west coast:

the lake tahoe area
A-basin


----------



## snoseek (Jun 26, 2007)

whiteface
hunter
bridger bowl
kicking horse
crystal
mammoth
aspen area
europe

anywhere that's having a bitchin' season is fine with me though.


----------



## Jonni (Jun 26, 2007)

For East:

*1.*Sugarloaf
*2.*Whiteface
*3.*Stowe
*4.*Tucks

West/Canada
*1.*Whistler/Blackcomb
*2.*Telluride
*3.*Heavenly
*4.*Vail
*5.*Keystone
*6.*Jackson Hole

It's really all a whole bunch of places that I've either already been or just haven't gotten around to skiing. Many of the southern ski areas that most of you frequent or have frequented are south of me, which makes it difficult to visit them (especially since school is north and is 45 mins from the Canadian border).


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 26, 2007)

There are not to many places left in New England that I have not already skied, mostly the really small areas are left:

New Hampshire:

Crotched
Ragged
Tenny
Black Mountain
The Balsams
Whaleback
Dartmouth Skiway
King Pine
McIntyre Ski Area
Mount Sunapee
Pats Peak
Snow Hill

Maine:

Mount Abram
Shawnee Peak
Big Rock
Lost Valley
Titicomb
Pleasant Mountain 
Quoggy Joe
Mount Jefferson
New Hermon Mountain

Vermont:

Bear Mountain Resort
Cochran

Massachusetts:

Blue Hills Ski Area
Ski Ward
Pine Ridge

I figure that in 5-10 years these will be done.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 26, 2007)

Western Resorts:

Sun Valley
Silver Mountain
Schweitzer
Big Mountain
Crystal Mountain
Big Sky
Jackson Hole
Telluride
Purgatory
Crested Butte
Wolf Creek
Monarch
Taos
Arizona Snow Bowl


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just looking at the east:
1-Sugarloaf
2-Smuggs
3-Tux


----------



## Geoff (Jun 27, 2007)

East:
Saddleback, ME
Burke, VT
Whiteface, NY
Gore, NY
Hunter, NY

Places on my to-do list in the West:
Beaver Creek, CO
Telluride, CO
Durango Mtn Resort, CO
Jackson Hole, WY
Powder Mountain, UT
Big Sky, MT
Kirkwood, CA
Mammoth, CA
*I'd also love to get invited to the Yellowstone Club.  Any takers? 

Canada-East:
le Massif

Canada-West:
Fernie
Big Red
Mount Baldy
Canadian Mountain Holidays

Europe:
Les Trois Vallees
The Arlberg

Southern Hemisphere:
Las Lenas


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 27, 2007)

Top 5 ski areas to visit next season that I haven't been to before (The East):

1. Stowe
2. Saddleback
3. Whiteface
4. Hunter
5. Shawnee Peak


----------



## millerm277 (Jun 28, 2007)

Magic
Kirkwood
Whiteface
Plattekill


----------



## MikeTrainor (Jun 28, 2007)

These would be my top choices. I have never skied out west and am hoping for this winter.

East:
Saddleback
Burke

West:
A-Basin
Loveland


----------



## C2H5OH (Jun 29, 2007)

*unOfficial East tally*

here are the East votes so far:

13-Whiteface
8-Sugarloaf
7-SugarBush
7-Jay
5-Saddleback
5-Gore
4-Cannon
4-MRG
4-Tux
4-Stowe
3-Burke
3-Hunter
3-Magic
3-Wildcat
2-Snow
2-Berkshire East
2-Pats Peak
2-Smuggs
2-Shawnee Peak

mine are:
- Okemo (yes, this is the second time Okemo mentioned on AZ :-?)
- Stratton
hopefully both in one weekend


----------



## C2H5OH (Mar 24, 2008)

I visited Okemo and Stratton on Thanksgiving weekend.

Did anyone ski Whiteface for the first time this season?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Eastern US:

Burke
Whiteface
Gore
Hunter
Belleyare
Windham
Berkshire East

Western US:

Jackson Hole
Snowbird
Alta
Solitude
Mt. Baker
Big Sky
Bridger Bowl
.....hell I give up, just about anywhere I've never been

Eastern Canada:

Le Massif
Tremblant
Mount St Anne
Orford
Owl's Head
Sutton

Western Canada:

Banf areas the most
and again, just about anywhere 

Europe:

Chamonix
everywhere

South America - anywhere
New Zealand - anywhere


The eastern US areas are all very doable for me, Hunter will be unlikely unless I'm in the area.  Eastern Canada areas I'll get to eventually.  Hopefully Le Massif and Mount St. Anne next season

Everything else is who knows.  If I make another five trips out West, one trip to Europe and one trip to the Southern Hemisphere in my lifetime, I'll be happy.   Would love to do more, but this is probably the most realistic scenario.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Mar 24, 2008)

MikeTrainor said:


> These would be my top choices. I have never skied out west and am hoping for this winter.
> 
> East:
> Saddleback
> ...



Well looking back on this thread I did make it out west and did go to A-Basin and Saddleback


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

I made it to Ragged and The Balsams Wilderness this season for the first time.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 24, 2008)

I did not see this thread this summer, but so far this year I have been to, for the first time:

Mt. Snow
Bolton Valley
Ascutney
Breckenridge


----------



## ccskier (Mar 24, 2008)

East-
Sugarbush
MRG
Sad part is that I lived 45 minutes from them for over 5 years and never went.

West-
Jackson
Whistler
Banff

Try to take at least 1 trip/year out there.  Colorado last year, Utah this year, Teton's next year.


----------



## Zand (Mar 24, 2008)

West/International I'll leave out because I've never been to either region and would probably go just about anywhere. As for the east:

Jay
Wildcat
Burke
Whiteface
Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Saddleback


----------



## Geoff (Mar 24, 2008)

Las Lenas
Les Trois Vallees
The Arlberg

Never skied Wyoming, Montana, or Idaho so at least:
Jackson Hole
Big Sky

Mammoth
Kirkwood
Beaver Creek
Telluride
A-Basin (hopefully this May)
Winter Park
Solitude
Powder Mountain
Snow Basin

CMH


----------



## gladerider (Mar 24, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Las Lenas
> Les Trois Vallees
> The Arlberg
> CMH



Geoff, here are some pix from Les Trois Vallees for you:



























these are all from Courchevel. I did not get a chance to take any pix from Val Thorens or Meribel. But, definitely worth the trip.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 25, 2008)

my list

- mammoth
- squaw valley
- jackson hole
- big sky
- val d'Isère, france
- hakuba goryu, japan
- portillo, chile
- banff
- fernie
- le massif
- alta/snowbird
- steamboat
- A-basin


----------



## abc (Mar 25, 2008)

I do enjoy traveling so my list is kind of long (and keep growing...):

North America:
Canada: Mt. Tremblen,La Massif, Banff, Whistler and a few in the BC interior.
US: Big Sky, Jackson Hole, Mammoth, Steamboat. (I think that's it for NOT been but wish to)
-- the list for "have been but want to go back" is even longer... (Alta, Snowbird, Deer Valley, Taos, Squaw, Heavenly,... ) I don't know why I like all these "expert" resorts. I'm not an expert skier but the more advanced terrains are just prettier to look at. 

Europe:
Zermatt, St. Moritz (partly to do x-c), and a lot of Switzerland.
St. Anton/Ischl (again), didn't spend enough time last time to even scratch the surface
Araba (or anywhere in the Sella Ronda circuit)
Chamonix
La Grave
Saint Foy
Norway (to x-c)

South America: Don't remember names of all places. Ski Arppa and Los Lenas came to mind. But it really doesn't matter, if I want to ski in summer and see some part of south America, I'll look it up when the time comes.

Japan: Same as South America. If I'm heading that way, I'll look up the specific resorts. (I do go to Asia occasionally)

Euro-asia/middle east
Moroco: Picture looks fantastic
Turkey: Ski central Turkey, combined with touring. (been there once, really want to go back)


----------



## powderman (Sep 14, 2008)

bump

This year...

A-Basin
Copper
Loveland
Magic
Mount Snow
Whiteface


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 14, 2008)

Go back to Telluride for a week include Helitrax

---Aspen (Ajax) +  Highlands

--Taos

-- back to Snowbird for a week include West Twin peak BC

-- Chamonix

--Verbier

--Cervinia It.

-- S.A. . . Las Lenas

--St. Anton


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 14, 2008)

For New England, Smuggs is the only major "must get there" area. I once had the grand vision of skiing every open area in New England. It just isn't going to happen. Lots of smaller places I would like to eventually hit. And the bigger mountains I have not skied are really not worth the drive from my perspective.

For the East, I would love to eventually tag Whiteface and perhaps Gore. And I have been long over due in trying out the townships. 

For the West, it would be a pretty long list. The short list would include Alta/Bird/Solitude/Brighton/PowMow in Utah, a bunch in BC, Jackson Hole, Big Sky, Silverton, and a few out in WA. One of these days the funds will be there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not planning any ski vacations until late October when a CD I set aside for the 08-09 ski season matures..on my list of places to visit that I've never been are..

Colorado-Winter Park, A-Basin
Utah-Snowbird, Snowbasin, Alta, Solitude and Brighton
Montana-Whitefish Mountain Resort, Moonlight Basin.
California-Squaw Valley, Kirkwood, and Alpine Meadows
New Mexico-Taos
British Columbia..Fernie, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse..

Anywhere in Europe..Anywhere in South America..

East Coast...

NH..Cannon, Wildcat
VT..Magic, Burke
Connecticut..Sundown
PA..Blue Knob
WV..Timberline..Snowshoe
Alabama..Cloudmount
NJ..Xanadu..Mountain Creek


----------



## hardline (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not planning any ski vacations until late October when a CD I set aside for the 08-09 ski season matures..on my list of places to visit that I've never been are..
> 
> Colorado-Winter Park, A-Basin
> Utah-Snowbird, Snowbasin, Alta, Solitude and Brighton
> ...



we will have to do a trade day. ill come down to blue you come up to the creek. i can hook you up with a pass.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> we will have to do a trade day. ill come down to blue you come up to the creek. i can hook you up with a pass.



O.K. maybe I can tie it in with a day I'm up in the Newton area..I don't have any pass hookups at Blue mountain the true mountain but they have lots of specials during the week like Mens day and business persons day where you save 10 dollars on a lift ticket with your business card.  I've never skied in the Garden State..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 14, 2008)

I've already posted my list to this thread twice.  The list hasn't changed at all.


----------



## hardline (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. maybe I can tie it in with a day I'm up in the Newton area..I don't have any pass hookups at Blue mountain the true mountain but they have lots of specials during the week like Mens day and business persons day where you save 10 dollars on a lift ticket with your business card.  I've never skied in the Garden State..



newton is just down the road from the lake house. no worries about the pass. it will be fun to go south to ski. well if i leave from my lakehouse i will be. the prices aren't bad. i just saw on the prices page that the don't open on christmass.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> newton is just down the road from the lake house. no worries about the pass. it will be fun to go south to ski. well if i leave from my lakehouse i will be. the prices aren't bad. i just saw on the prices page that the don't open on christmass.



Blue is never open on Christmas..that's always a rest day for me..but I know you can ski free at Camelback if you dress up as Santa..


----------



## hardline (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Blue is never open on Christmas..that's always a rest day for me..but I know you can ski free at Camelback if you dress up as Santa..



that really must screw with the little kids heads seeing like a hundred santas cruising aound.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not planning any ski vacations until late October when a CD I set aside for the 08-09 ski season matures..on my list of places to visit that I've never been are..
> 
> Colorado-Winter Park, A-Basin
> Utah-Snowbird, Snowbasin, Alta, Solitude and Brighton
> ...



Didn't you say you've never been to Sugarloaf? If you haven't you have to add that to the top of your list.


----------



## JD (Sep 15, 2008)

Sutton.  
White Face.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 15, 2008)

That's right Mildcat. . . The Loaf rips and rocks. I realize it's a bit distant for many of you but you don't know what you're missing. Many say it's got the most bad ass terrain in the East. I'm pretty sure the only place that even comes close for directness and length of steep, continuous vertical might be Stowe. It'll kick your a*# no doubt-- especially runs like Bubblecuffer and Upper Winters Way.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 15, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> That's right Mildcat. . . The Loaf rips and rocks. I realize it's a bit distant for many of you but you don't know what you're missing. Many say it's got the most bad ass terrain in the East. I'm pretty sure the only place that even comes close for directness and length of steep, continuous vertical might be Stowe. It'll kick your a*# no doubt-- especially runs like Bubblecuffer and Upper Winters Way.



That's not how I view Stowe at all.  The front face of the mountain is steep at the top and quickly becomes moderate pitch followed by a long runout.  The cut-trail terrain at Stowe isn't particularly remarkable.  It's the sidecountry that makes the mountain so compelling.

The single chair at Mad River is the best you can find in the east for sustained vertical.  When the skiing is good, that's the best place to be midweek in the east.

The lift configuration at Sugarloaf is awful.  You have to ride two lifts to get at the best of the terrain and your lift options are a really slow double or a pathetically long runout to the bottom.  I like Sugarloaf and took a good hard look at the mountain as an option to relocate but the combination of wind holds, wind scouring, inadequate snowmaking, and the lousy lift configuration were too much to overlook.


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 15, 2008)

don't know if i played along before but my current pix:

east
sugarloaf
smuggs
wildcat

west
silverton
whistler/blackcomb
jackson
big sky
kirkwood
mammoth

europe
argentina


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Portillo, Jackson Hole, Taos, Squaw, Whistler, Silverton, Aspen, Telluride. 

Whiteface in the east.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 15, 2008)

in the east...Whiteface.  Too many in the west, south america and europe to list.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> There is one thing Warren Miller films are still great for, drooling over exotic ski destinations.  For me, it would be Banff.
> 
> But here is a realistic list:
> 
> ...



I can cross Sugar Bush off the list.  There is a long shot I might make it out to Utah.  Million to one...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2008)

Whistler
Aspen
Vail
Steamboat


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 15, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Just looking at the east:
> 1-Sugarloaf
> 2-Smuggs
> 3-Tux



list hasn't changed


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 15, 2008)

From the East Coast?  MadRiverGlen..........I'll ski it if I can!


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 15, 2008)

east: mrg, whiteface

west: never been so utah, wyoming, colorado, bc, washington to start!

did ski kaprun in austria though....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

East....
   'loaf....long trip, though
   Magic....conditions permitting

West....
   Whistler....been there off-season....hoping exchange rate gets better some day
   Powder Mountain and Beaver Mountain, Utah....drove past both....The Beav is small with tons of snow...


----------



## powderman (Sep 15, 2008)

Probably not this year, but ...

NH:

Black 
Cannon
Wildcat
ME:

Saddleback
Sugarloaf
VT:

Burke
Jay Peak
MRG
Smuggs
NY:

Plattekill
And anything out west


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 15, 2008)

Loaf
Whiteface
MRG


----------



## TT C6 (Sep 15, 2008)

WHISTLER !!!!
Mammoth


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 15, 2008)

Geoff said:


> That's not how I view Stowe at all.  The front face of the mountain is steep at the top and quickly becomes moderate pitch followed by a long runout.  The cut-trail terrain at Stowe isn't particularly remarkable.  It's the sidecountry that makes the mountain so compelling.
> 
> The single chair at Mad River is the best you can find in the east for sustained vertical.  When the skiing is good, that's the best place to be midweek in the east.
> 
> The lift configuration at Sugarloaf is awful.  You have to ride two lifts to get at the best of the terrain and your lift options are a really slow double or a pathetically long runout to the bottom.  I like Sugarloaf and took a good hard look at the mountain as an option to relocate but the combination of wind holds, wind scouring, inadequate snowmaking, and the lousy lift configuration were too much to overlook.



Can't say as I've skied Stowe. . . just heard from many sources how steep the Front Four are and they do look quite steep from pics I've seen. Didn't think about the runouts. As far as that's concerned most if not all big new england ski mountains have runouts to deal with. Killington has probably the most traverses and run-outs anywhere except S.R. The Spillway chair accesses Spillway X-Cut and from there you can get some of the best little chutes and tree runs that go for 1200 ft. at 30 -40 degrees before you see a runout.  King Pine's almost as long.  You're right about there being no way to get to Spillway, KP, Timberline w/o a ride up a bottom lift or Superquad but I never thought it was that big of a deal. It's only the difference of 10 minutes. The lower half of most big New England mounatins are flat. Total ride time bottom to top is around 17-18 minutes. Just curious how long is MRG's single chair? Skied there once. . . did Chute, Fall Line-- pretty challenging, fun. 

As to the wind holds. . . there's no lift in the world able to safely withstand the hurricane force winds the Loaf often gets. What damn fool's going to be able to stand up in such wind let alone ski in it?  To say nothing of people being pinned in the chair with a south wind or blown into towers with a northwest wind. We get it all-- straight from the Presidentials along a northeasterly flow striking the Loaf-- Maine's second tallest peak at 4237'  

The Loaf makes a ton of snow so I don't know what you're talking about on this one. There are base depths of 20 feet on trails like Sluice, Tote rd, Hayburner, and Kings Landing by March even in a lean year--- as long as we've got the temps. East side probably half that but over there the winds carry alot of snow from points west.  Average natural snowfall is 200." Snow's been real good last couple years. 

It would definately be nice though to have another top to bottom gondi like in the old days. Technology's changed a lot since then and while no lift can take 60+ winds sustained, there are double- cabled funitels in Europe that would work real well up here. It would run alot more than the old gondi used to despite the wind because the cars are secured in between the cables on each side. Problem. . . 15 million$ --- Someday hpoefully.


----------



## hardline (Sep 15, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Can't say as I've skied Stowe. . . just heard from many sources how steep the Front Four are and they do look quite steep from pics I've seen. Didn't think about the runouts. As far as that's concerned most if not all big new england ski mountains have runouts to deal with. Killington has probably the most traverses and run-outs anywhere except S.R. The Spillway chair accesses Spillway X-Cut and from there you can get some of the best little chutes and tree runs that go for 1200 ft. at 30 -40 degrees before you see a runout.  King Pine's almost as long.  You're right about there being no way to get to Spillway, KP, Timberline w/o a ride up a bottom lift or Superquad but I never thought it was that big of a deal. It's only the difference of 10 minutes. The lower half of most big New England mounatins are flat. Total ride time bottom to top is around 17-18 minutes. Just curious how long is MRG's single chair? Skied there once. . . did Chute, Fall Line-- pretty challenging, fun.
> 
> As to the wind holds. . . there's no lift in the world able to safely withstand the hurricane force winds the Loaf often gets. What damn fool's going to be able to stand up in such wind let alone ski in it?  To say nothing of people being pinned in the chair with a south wind or blown into towers with a northwest wind. We get it all-- straight from the Presidentials along a northeasterly flow striking the Loaf-- Maine's second tallest peak at 4237'
> 
> ...



with place like stowe or even jay if you can get up the mountain even when the winds are 60mph at the lift line once you are in the woods there is almost no wind. so funitels would be awsome. i just dont see it happening anytime to soon. even a surface lift like a poma would be great. i will skin when i have to but machine power is o so much better.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 15, 2008)

Utah - Snowbird / Solitude / Brighton
Tahoe - Squaw / Kirkwood / Heavenly
New Mexico - Taos
Whistler / Blackcombe
Montana - Whitefish Mt. (Big Mt.)
NY - Hunter / Whiteface
Vt - Stowe / MRG 
Maine - Sunday River

Yeah.... that's my short list....lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Can't say as I've skied Stowe. . . just heard from many sources how steep the Front Four are and they do look quite steep from pics I've seen. Didn't think about the runouts. As far as that's concerned most if not all big new england ski mountains have runouts to deal with. Killington has probably the most traverses and run-outs anywhere except S.R. The Spillway chair accesses Spillway X-Cut and from there you can get some of the best little chutes and tree runs that go for 1200 ft. at 30 -40 degrees before you see a runout.  King Pine's almost as long.  You're right about there being no way to get to Spillway, KP, Timberline w/o a ride up a bottom lift or Superquad but I never thought it was that big of a deal. It's only the difference of 10 minutes. The lower half of most big New England mounatins are flat. Total ride time bottom to top is around 17-18 minutes. Just curious how long is MRG's single chair? Skied there once. . . did Chute, Fall Line-- pretty challenging, fun.
> 
> As to the wind holds. . . there's no lift in the world able to safely withstand the hurricane force winds the Loaf often gets. What damn fool's going to be able to stand up in such wind let alone ski in it?  To say nothing of people being pinned in the chair with a south wind or blown into towers with a northwest wind. We get it all-- straight from the Presidentials along a northeasterly flow striking the Loaf-- Maine's second tallest peak at 4237'
> 
> ...



Stowe has a runout at the bottom of perhaps 200 vert but so does Sugarbush and Jay Peak has more of a runout.  Jackson Hole has a runout as well..but Stowe's top 1700-1800 vert is legit and the forerunner quad takes a scant 7 minutes to access almost all of the terrain.  I remember the single at MRG being about 12 minutes...MRG is steep on the top half and pretty much stairstep on the bottom half..with a little runout as well..I don't mind a runout..better than making a quick Hockey Stop at the lift like at the Heavens Gate at Sugarbush..I like to use my gained energy/speed and coast.  Stowe is one of those mountains that can be really good or really bad.  In high winds the two main high speed lifts are off-line..and sweet runs like Goat and Starr are usually closed in less optimal conditions..but when it dumps..the place comes alive..lots of sweet hidden routes in the woods..and lots of histoty make Stowe not only one the best place to ski in New England..but a world class skiing destination..


----------



## hardline (Sep 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Stowe has a runout at the bottom of perhaps 200 vert but so does Sugarbush and Jay Peak has more of a runout.  Jackson Hole has a runout as well..but Stowe's top 1700-1800 vert is legit and the forerunner quad takes a scant 7 minutes to access almost all of the terrain.  I remember the single at MRG being about 12 minutes...MRG is steep on the top half and pretty much stairstep on the bottom half..with a little runout as well..I don't mind a runout..better than making a quick Hockey Stop at the lift like at the Heavens Gate at Sugarbush..I like to use my gained energy/speed and coast.  Stowe is one of those mountains that can be really good or really bad.  In high winds the two main high speed lifts are off-line..and sweet runs like Goat and Starr are usually closed in less optimal conditions..but when it dumps..the place comes alive..lots of sweet hidden routes in the woods..and lots of histoty make Stowe not only one the best place to ski in New England..but a world class skiing destination..



they should just build a covered lift system. no more wind holds.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll keep mine within the realm of possibility for the next several years.  In no particular order:
> 
> 
> Sugarbush (Technically I've been there, but only the Inverness chair on Mt. Ellen so I don't count that)
> ...



My list remains the same, with the exception of SB.  I skied there a couple of times last year finally.


----------



## billski (Sep 16, 2008)

Suicide Six
Dartmouth Skiway
Middlebury


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

Jay
Sugarloaf
Wildcat
Black Mountain 
Stowe
Berkshire East


----------



## 2knees (Sep 16, 2008)

mad river glen.


i'm just going to concentrate on one.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> mad river glen.



You haven't been there yet? I can't believe it.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> You haven't been there yet? I can't believe it.



nope.  i thought i mentioned that to you before.  maybe not.....


If i dont make it there this year, i'll buy you 2 CASES of harpoon.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> If i dont make it there this year, i'll buy you 2 CASES of harpoon.



You keep them. If you don't get there this year, you'll need them more than me.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> You keep them. If you don't get there this year, you'll need them more than me.



:lol:  Good call. 

Pat, you HAVE to make it happen this year!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm psyched for MRG this year, purchased two tickets this summer. Probably won't make it on a CLIT midweek outing though


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2011)

Berkshire East
Lake Placid region
Canada (currently planning for Feb 2012)
Sugarbush North
Black
Saddleback

just about every decent size mountain in NE really.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a long list overall, but my goal for the 2011-12 season:
Smuggler's Notch
Mad River Glen
Jay Peak
Saddleback
Sugarloaf


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Le Massif
Mont Sutton
Magic


With the exception of Magic, my entire list is comprised of places pretty far away (hence why I've never hit them).


----------



## 2sons (Apr 7, 2011)

MRG
Burke
Saddleback
Sugarloaf
Last 3 I'm thinking road trip- all in one shot
Out West- Jackson Hole, Aspen or Vail


----------



## mediamogul (Apr 7, 2011)

Sugarloaf and Whiteface.

Oh and Plattekill.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2011)

I've never been to MRG either. Smuggs is another one. Pretty much every mountain on the Top 10 Difficult Trails list.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2011)

knocked mrg off the list last year.

i guess, in no particular order, i would say Jay, Smuggs, Whiteface and Saddleback.  The last one is a reach though.  I could talk the wife into a winter trip to whiteface since there is stuff for them to do in L.P.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2011)

2knees said:


> I could talk the wife into a winter trip to whiteface since there is stuff for them to do in L.P.



same here


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> For New England, Smuggs is the only major "must get there" area. I once had the grand vision of skiing every open area in New England. It just isn't going to happen. Lots of smaller places I would like to eventually hit. And the bigger mountains I have not skied are really not worth the drive from my perspective.
> 
> For the East, I would love to eventually tag Whiteface and perhaps Gore. And I have been long over due in trying out the townships.


What took me so long to hit Smuggs! DONE! WF and Gore this weekend, woo! *Cross em' Off*!


----------



## k123 (Apr 7, 2011)

Gore, Hunter, Elk, Jay, Sugarloaf, Magic, and much more


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll keep this east coast:
> 
> Places I haven't been:
> Berkshire East, only an hour away and will definitely hit it this winter.
> ...



Got to BEast this year and have been back to the Loaf a few times since I wrote this.

I should add Smuggs to places I need to get back to too.


----------



## hammer (Apr 7, 2011)

Any place in ME or VT...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 7, 2011)

East-  

Hickory
MRG 
Smuggs
Jay 
'Loaf 
Saddleback
Cannon
Wildcat
Massif


----------



## abc (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not one who go to previously un-visited resort just to say I've been there. So in my list are all resorts I have a realistic chance of multiple return visits. I'd like to "check them out" once or twice before deciding I'll never visit again or put them on my "return list". 

- Sugarbush (because so many people said it's great)
- Ragged (the special "vibe", also I have access to cheap lodging nearby)
- Wildcat (the view, and the terrain, also have access to decently price lodging)
- Gore (Easy to reach)
- Jiminy (easy to reach)

It's not at all realistic for me to go to Maine with any kind of regularity. So I don't have any Maine resort on my "to do" list. I have a better chance of visiting mountains in Quebec than mountains in Maine. (though I've been to Sunday River, no plan for return visit, not enticing enough to justify the long drive)

I'm not including any mountain outside of the Northeast. Endless.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 7, 2011)

mrg
jay

jackson hole


----------



## Goaliemadmax24 (Sep 4, 2016)

I go every year to Val Gardena, somebody else going there too?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2016)

Goaliemadmax24 said:


> I go every year to Val Gardena, somebody else going there too?


Not now I not.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## skidder (Sep 4, 2016)

Jay



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2016)

Park City, Vail, Beaver Creek, and Breck - all on the radar!


----------



## yeggous (Sep 5, 2016)

Goaliemadmax24 said:


> I go every year to Val Gardena, somebody else going there too?



Going in March.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2016)

going to try Wildcat this season for first time. using my Peak Pass!


----------



## elks (Sep 5, 2016)

Not sure it's specific resorts for me, as much as specific countries still on the bucket list. Chile & Japan to experience the reported quality skiing and the culture shock.


----------

